# Smooth Criminal ... with Cello



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

This might just be the coolest  i've seen... 





Also, for something similar, Apocalyptica are pretty damn good as well ..

Nothing Else Matters::





One::


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

You're on your own, buddy!


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

t'would appear so ... :lol:


----------

